# Where to buy/rent housekeeping token?



## CCinLA (Jan 5, 2017)

I have used my 2017 housekeeping token and borrowed my 2018 one.  Does anyone know if I can buy or rent a one-time housekeeping token from another owner?


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 5, 2017)

From WM is the only place since the recent change. No more transferring of HK tokens even if done with a credit transfer.


----------



## CCinLA (Jan 5, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> From WM is the only place since the recent change. No more transferring of HK tokens even if done with a credit transfer.


Thank you.


----------

